# Need help on dating Spiegel Airman



## decotriumph (May 28, 2013)

Hey, my brothers of the spoked wheel, can anyone shed some light on the likely year of my Spiegel Airman? I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2013)

It's a postwar Monark built ballooner, so that narrows it down to 1946-54. It should have an aluminum ID plate riveted to the BB, and the year can be decoded from the serial number. If that plate is missing, you're mostly out of luck on an exact year.


----------



## Terry66 (May 28, 2013)

Can't help much on the year, but that's a cool bike! Why do I want just about every bike I see?!?


----------



## decotriumph (May 29, 2013)

*Want. want*



Terry66 said:


> Can't help much on the year, but that's a cool bike! Why do I want just about every bike I see?!?



Yeah, I have the same affliction!


----------



## decotriumph (May 29, 2013)

*Model number*

I tried to read the model number & serial number (with a flashlight in the dark). I cannot make out the serial but the model number appears to be 5102560. In Monark-ese, does that make it a 1951? Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 1, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> I tried to read the model number & serial number (with a flashlight in the dark). I cannot make out the serial but the model number appears to be 5102560. In Monark-ese, does that make it a 1951? Thanks




No, The serial tells the year, usually starts with an A, but it's the # that counts. They broke one million in 1952, so all 52-54 #s are in the 1,000,000 range.


----------

